

An analysis of Vox Day and his supporters - enkiv2
http://www.philipsandifer.com/2015/04/guided-by-beauty-of-their-weapons.html

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Friendly reminder for all that HN favorite Eric Raymond was on the Rabid
Puppies ballot: [http://voxday.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/rabid-
puppies-2015.html](http://voxday.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/rabid-
puppies-2015.html)

